# Anti-Ox vs. Dielectric on connections ????



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, the batteries are in and bolted down. The large wires are run and it is time to crimp on the big lugs and bolt them down. The wire is copper, the lugs are tinned copper, the battery terminals are copper and aluminum. The bolts and washers are stainless steel except for the allthread studs at the start and end of each bank which is a zinc? coated steel. So I have 5 metals ~:|

I am confused as to which is better, a conductive anti-oxidant paste such as Noalox, penetrox, etc, or the dielectric silicone found at the automotive store. There is a lot of confused discussion about this on the web. Here are my questions:

1. If I slather on too much Noalox can it cause a short circuit or arcing?

2. Will dielectric silicone inhibit high amp flow if put on bolts, washers, lugs, etc?

3. Are these all the same thing or different?

My plan is to use the correct paste carefully applied where the parts touch (bolt, washer, busbar, lug, etc. Clean off any excess, then paint the finished connection with paint-on insulation. This should protect from corrosion and also add a bit of safety if someone ever drops a wrench or such into the battery box.

Does this sound like a workable plan? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

> a conductive anti-oxidant paste such as Noalox, penetrox, etc


I'd say this is the best way to go. Just coat your parts and leave them alone. Don't paint them with insulation. You'd not know if corrosion was happening nor would it be easy to remove in the case you needed to remove your cells. 

Keep it simple and clean and put the cells in a covered box to help keep out moisture and dirt. Removable top of course. 

Pete


----------

